# Posvajanje djeteta > Posvajanje djeteta >  Nastavljamo u četvero

## Vlvl

Kad smo u travnju poslali molbe za drugo posvojenje, očekivali smo brze odgovore, ali ne tako brze - prvi je poziv stigao za dva dana. Naš se sinak izjasnio da bi radije sestru, ali curica prikladne dobi nije bilo. Pričekali smo kratko, obavili dvije posjete centrima i nekoliko razgovora, i onda se odlučili - za dječaka zbog kojeg su nas prvo zvali. 
On je nešto mlađi nego smo prvotno planirali - 7 godina. Procijenili smo da je bolje uvesti u obitelj nekog malog, koji se ne može usporediti po snazi, spretnosti i znanju, nego dječaka koji bi se mogao ubrzo početi nadmetati. I iskreno, htjeli smo si pružiti malo predaha prije nego nas dohvati pubertet sljedećeg djeteta.   :Razz:  
Tako u našu obitelj ulazi jedan mali mišek. Trebao je biti prvoškolac, ali je doktorica preporučila odgodu upisa zbog adaptacije, pa dobivamo predškolca, čemu se nismo nadali.  :Smile:  
Stariji nije oduševljen, doživljava ga kao (potencijalno) smetalo. S vremena na vreme nas podsjeti da se ne namjerava puno igrati s njim. Međutim, tolerira mu ponašanje za kakvo bi druge zajedljivo upozoravao i odnosi se prema njemu blago, pa smatramo da smo dobro odlučili. Malac u njega gleda velikim očima i nema sumnje da ćemo imati obožavanog velikog brata.

U međuvremenu smo dovršavali kuću, preselili, imali upis sinka u srednju školu, vodimo postupak promjene roditeljskog posvojenja, pa se i ovo posvajanje oteglo. Ali sad je postupak na samom kraju, za tjedan dana dolazi nam malac za stalno! 
 :D

----------


## maria71

:shock:  :D  :D   :Love:   :Heart:  

super, ljubim vas sve 4 !

----------


## wewa

ma predivno! cestitam cijeloj predivnoj porodici  :D   :Kiss:   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Ajme kak ste brzi s odgovorima.   :Smile:   :Love:

----------


## litala

draga vlvl, sva sam se najezila i suze mi u ocima...

tako mi je drago zbog vas   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  


uzivajte!

----------


## Asimon

jedan naježeni   :Love:  
baš mi je drago zbog vas! Uživajte!

----------


## Asimon

litala, istovremeno!

----------


## štrigica

:Heart:

----------


## aleksandra70vanja

čestitke i vama "starima" a posebno mališi :D

----------


## litala

joooooj, moram jos malo :D:D:D:D:D

----------


## Felix

cestitam, prekrasne vijesti! :D   :Heart:

----------


## Loli

Čestitam, prekrasno!!! :D  :D

----------


## ZO

predivno, čestitam  :D

----------


## Deaedi

Čestitke!!!

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

Predivno! Toliko mi je drago da nemam riječi. Da vam se i mališan (koji to nije) priključi i poveže sa vama baš kao i stariji sin (u što nema sumnje uz takve roditelje). Sreću i zadovoljstvo vam želim svima!

----------


## Joe

> :shock:  :D  :D    
> 
> super, ljubim vas sve 4 !


x
ma i ja sam naježena, i jako jako sretna zbog vas! :D  :D

----------


## Arwen

predivno  :D   :Love:

----------


## cvijeta73

predivna vijest, predivni topik. čestitam na novom članu obitelji, čestitam na tvome razumu, pameti, ljubavi, mudrosti    :Heart:  
danas sam pročitala cijeli topik i totalno sam pod dojmom   :Kiss:

----------


## sis

Prekrasno.  :D 
Čestitke cijeloj obitelji.

----------


## sorciere

ajme kako prekrasnoooooo!!!!!!!!  

:D  :D  :D   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

 :Kiss:   :Love:

----------


## Loryblue

čestitam ti od srca na drugom sinu  :Heart:  
mališi želim što bržu adaptaciju :D

----------


## krumpiric

čestitam i uživajte u četvoro  :Heart:

----------


## Gost

Čestitamo   :Kiss:

----------


## tajchi73

> predivna vijest, predivni topik. čestitam na novom članu obitelji, čestitam na tvome razumu, pameti, ljubavi, mudrosti    
> danas sam pročitala cijeli topik i totalno sam pod dojmom



potpisujem, tako mi je drago kad vidim da netko posvaja  stariju djecu. 

Sretno svima i pusa vašem sinu koji je napokon dobio mamu i tatu.
 :D   :Love:   :D

----------


## Mony

:D   :Heart:  

I zanima me hoce li biti nastavak onih tvojih prelijepih prica   :Smile:

----------


## čokolada

:Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vishnja

> :D   
> 
> I zanima me hoce li biti nastavak onih tvojih prelijepih prica



i mene!cestitam od srca i ja!

----------


## jadranka605

Predivno...
Iskrene čestitke...   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Hvala svima.   :Love:   :Kiss:  




> I zanima me hoce li biti nastavak onih tvojih prelijepih prica


Prebrbljava sam ja da stanem!   :Grin:  Samo polako, sad još ne znam što je poslije bilo.

----------


## tweety

ma jooj kako mi je ovo prelijepa priča
 :Heart:

----------


## Lu

sretna sam zbog vas   :Love:   :Kiss:

----------


## ivarica

vlvl svima   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

> :shock:  :D  :D    
> 
> super, ljubim vas sve 4 !


Točno ovako sam i ja reagirala!!

Baš mi je drago zbog vas, a da ćete uspjeti, uopće ne sumnjam.

----------


## ina33

Ajme, pa čestitam, prekrasna vijest  :D !!!

----------


## LeeLoo

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pirica

:D   :Heart:   :D   :Heart:

----------


## piplica

Čestitam od srca  :Heart:  ! :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## Lucija Ellen

Koje lijepe vijesti i kako dirljiva prica!
 :Heart:

----------


## nela

Jako, jako mi drago.  Čestitam od srca!   :Heart:

----------


## zhabica

od srca cestitam!   :Heart:   :Love:   :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## uporna

Čestitam vam na prinovi :D

----------


## emily

cestitam, prekrasne vijesti :D   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Čestitke cijeloj obitelji  :D  :D  :D  :D

----------


## mara

44, vi ste jedna prekrasna obitelj

želim vam svu sreću ovog svijeta 

 :Heart:   :Love:    :D

----------


## fjora

čestitam i uživajte  :D

----------


## ENI_MIA

predivno, cestitke od srca  :D  :D  :D  :D  :D  krenulo je sa posvjanjima na ovom forumu....  :Saint:   :Saint:   :Saint:  
 :Kiss:  svima  :Kiss:

----------


## MIJA 32

svima  :Love:

----------


## MIJA 32

svima  :Love:

----------


## marta

Cestitam, cestitam, cestitam!  :D

----------


## mama courage

predivno!!   :Heart:

----------


## tonili

:D   :Heart:   :D  :Heart:    :D 
Uživajte u predivnoj obitelji!

----------


## summer

Predivno!   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## flower

cestitamo  :D

----------


## Arkana10

pa ovo je predivna vijest Vlv!!!
Cestitam od   :Heart:

----------


## Balarosa

Predivno, čestitke od srca   :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

:Bouncing:   :Dancing Fever:

----------


## mareena

Vlvl, čestitam i želim sreću cijeloj tvojoj obitelji   :Love:  !

----------


## Charlie

Čestitam  :D 
Prekrasna vijest   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Metvica

Draga Vlvl,
čestitam vam svima i veselim se zajedno s vama ! :D 

želim vam svu sreću i užitak učetvoro   :Love:

----------


## ronin

čestitam od srca na drugom sinu  :Heart:

----------


## Dijana

Vlvl, čestitam i veselim se s vama. :D

----------


## Maruška

Čestitam!   :Heart:

----------


## litala

onda, kako vam je?   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## leonessa

Draga Vlvl ljubim vas svih četvero   :Heart:   :Love:  !

----------


## mamma san

Ajme nisam vidjela ovaj topic.

Vlvl, čestitam vam!!!!   :Love:   :Heart:  

Jel je malac stigo napokon kući?   :Smile:

----------


## Vlvl

Od petka je malac kod nas, a večeras se vraća i stariji bratac, pa ćemo biti u kompletu. 
Kako je? Umorno!   :Grin:  Malo dijete treba znatno više naše pažnje i vremena za svaku sitnicu, nego veliko. Svom srećom hoće ići rano spavat, ali u krevetu iskamči drugu, treću priču... Neki dan smo i nas dvoje legli prije 22, totalno krepani.
Ne pomaže što je kuća u kaosu od selidbe i što svaku stvar trebamo prvo otkriti u kutijama. 

Još smo na početku navikavanja. Povremeno ispituje koliko će tu ostat, hoćemo li posvojit još nekog. Mislim da bi on rado da i njegovu bivšu cimericu koju zove seka uzmemo.   :Love:  
Hvata rodbinske veze, tko je kome što. Pregledava svoj registrator s crtežima koje je dobio u vrtiću. 
Rekla sam mu da to što smo mu mi sad roditelji ne znači da mora zaboraviti svoje prve mamu i tatu. A i udomiteljicu je zvao mama. Sad smo mi na nekom prelaznom putu da postanemo mama-tata, povremeno nas oslovljava tako, vježba, pjevucka, zove iz vrta... pa onda opet neko vrijeme imenom. 

Tek uči što se kod nas smije što ne. Pokušavam ne zabranjivati i ne opominjati puno, ali to mi teško pada. On je mali, a kuća velika i ne do kraja sređena. No dobro, mm je na posvojiteljskom, radovi polako napreduju. Za sad inzistiramo na skidanju i oblačenju cipela, javljanju prije izlaska u dvorište, na ne hranjenju psa   :Rolling Eyes:  i radimo na jedenju bez mljackanja. 
Eto tako, polako.

----------


## litala

prekrasne vijesti...   :Heart:  


sretno vam i dalje!   :Love:   :Love:

----------


## Lavinija

:D  :D  :D  :D  :D 
 :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## mareena

Svakim danom bit će sve manje kutija, a sve više reda i mira; kako u kući, tako i u vama   :Heart:  . 
Veseloj četvorci jedan veliki   :Love:  !

----------


## Poslid

Cestitam svima

----------


## seni

:Heart:

----------


## Strobery Shortcake

:Love:

----------


## anna

Cestitam!!!!! Ovakve price me uvijek posebno dirnu  :Heart:

----------


## anchie76

Ajme tek sada vidim ovu krasnu vijest!  :D  :D  :D 

Cestitam vam vlvl, bas sam happy zbog vas   :Heart:   :Kiss:

----------


## kajsa

:Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Lambi

čestitam  :Love:

----------


## Angie75

> I zanima me hoce li biti nastavak onih tvojih prelijepih prica


Prebrbljava sam ja da stanem!   :Grin:  Samo polako, sad još ne znam što je poslije bilo.[/quote]

 :Laughing:  

Čestitam, Vlvl, i jedva čekam tvoje nove priče u nastavcima...

----------


## mamma san

Vlvl, uživam čitajući te.   :Heart:  

Molim te, piši piši piši piši.   :Smile:

----------


## AdioMare

A tu ste!!!   :Heart:   Što me nitko nije zvao?  :Grin:  

Vlvl, koliko sam sretna zbog vas, onako istinski, istinski sretna, ne mogu to dovoljno dobro sročiti! 
Piši nam, molim te!   :Smile:

----------


## NetkoMiOteoNick

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:  

I sad bi ti da ti se ne divim?

Vas četvero, svatko iz drugačije obitelji, sa drugačijim nasljeđem (ne mislim na genetiku nego običaje, navike, međuljudske odnose...) i rodbinom. Sve to dovesti u neki sklad i ravnotežu - mislim da takav par zaslužuje bar mrvicu divljenja.

----------


## Zrina

Čestitam vam od   :Heart:  !
Nemam pojma kako mi je promakla ova vesela vijest,ali nikad nije kasno za čestitke!
Želim vam brzo navikavanje i uživanje u proširenoj obitelji   :Love:  .

----------


## Rebbeca

Vivi, iskreno se radujem, i želim vam uživanje u proširenoj obitelji, a ne moram ni napomenuti da bih vrlo rado bila u vašoj koži  :Heart:

----------


## lara01

Od srca vam čestitam!  :Heart:

----------


## i ja ću biti tata

> Piši nam, molim te!


vlvl, vlvl!!!!!! javi se! :D  :D

----------


## Vlvl

Ne mogu a da ne usporedim naše prvo ljetovanje u četvero s prvim ljetovanjem u troje, prije pet godina, i tada friško nakon posvojenja. Prepoznala sam u sebi iznova tadašnje osjećaje: smjenjivanje trenutaka kada je sve tako prirodno, baš kako treba biti i kao da smo oduvjek zajedno, s onim osjećajem začudnosti, novine, dragocjenog blaga nama povjerenog. 

Ima i razlika. Drugi naš sinak mlađi je nego je prvi bio, manje komplicirana osoba, kod njega (još) nema onog procjenjivanja i odvagivanja, lakše ga je oraspoložiti. 
Uz razlike među njima dvojicom ja vidim i razlike u svom odnosu prema djetetu: mnogo sam opuštenije prihvatila mlađeg, mnogo aktivnije. S prvim sam bila donekle vanjski promatrač, gledala sam kako se mm zbližava s njim, kako nježnost daje i traži, pa i dobiva, dok sam ja čekala da nam to dođe prirodno. I u sebi sam mislila: pa ne mogu raditi ono za čim ne osjećam potrebu, neću se na silu ponašati ovako ili onako, neću ni dijete vabiti da se ponaša drugačije nego mu je prirodno. I tako smo dosta dugo ostali rastrzani na dvojce: mm i ja, mm i dijete, i to nikako nije bio dobar početak zajedničkog života. 

A sada sam bila spremna i sposobna preći preko tih nekih svojih zapreka. Dohvatit dijete, pozvati, zagrliti, pošuškat po glavi, pusnut, ali ne samo to, nego i upozoriti, izgrditi, kazniti ako treba. Nisam imala takvu potrebu paziti na svaki svoj pokret, takvu želju da se svidim. Ne da mi nije stalo, naprotiv, ali čini mi se neminovnim da me dijete dobro prihvati - obezobrazila sam se s godinama, valjda. 
Iako sam se u početku osjećala malo čudno, posebno kad smo počeli uvježbavati mama/tata, pa smo govorili malom Odi mami ili Pitaj tatu, uskoro mi je to sve postalo posve normalno. Ovaj početak mi prolazi s takvom lakoćom da moram požaliti za svim što nisam činila prije pet godina. To što već jesam roditelj, što sam s ovim našim velikim-malim namčorom prošla i dobro i loše, učinilo me hrabrijom, sigurnijom u sebe, spremnijom da se otpustim od ponašanja za koje sam mislila da je meni svojstveno. Kao da me je roditeljevanje prvom djetetu učinilo boljim roditeljem za drugo dijete. 

A taj prvi je sad u takvom neljubaznom raspoloženju da se samo pitam što možemo i trebamo napraviti, ako išta, da ga malo upristojimo. Jedva čekam početak školske godine. Nadam se da će putujući do škole upoznati dostojno društvo i da će time život u ovoj selendri ("u kojoj je dolazak vrtuljka i tri štanda s glupostima događaj godine") postat lakši njemu i nama.

----------


## uporna

:Heart:  
Sa trećim će biti još lakše   :Wink:   :Grin:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## ina33

:Heart:

----------


## ivanas

> Sa trećim će biti još lakše Wink Grin


  :Laughing:

----------


## Frida

čestitam  :Heart:

----------


## AdioMare

> Kao da me je roditeljevanje prvom djetetu učinilo boljim roditeljem za drugo dijete.


I ne samo tebe... moja najdraža autorice forumskih pričica  :Heart:

----------


## apricot

ajmeeeeee, pa ja tek sad vidim da ste postali četveročlana obitelj!

jako, jako sam sretna zbog vas, a tvoje pričice su, kao i uvijek...   :Heart:

----------


## Rene2

> Kao da me je roditeljevanje prvom djetetu učinilo boljim roditeljem za drugo dijete.


Kako je ovo istinito!  :Naklon:

----------


## mareena

Vlvl, uživam čitajući tvoje postove.   :Heart:

----------


## litala

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Imali smo i mi teških trenutaka, uglavnom ja, uglavnom u svojoj glavi. Iz starih nalaza pokazalo se da je malecki imao probleme i zaostajanja za vršnjacima od ranih dana, a nerazrješeno je ostalo je li uzrok nepoticajna sredina ili drugo. Nakon toga sam njegovu bebastost i teškoće gledala četverim očima, u strahu da se radi o pokazateljima tko zna čega.
Dodatno me pogodilo što od centra nismo dobili baš sve informacije i što nam je jedna strana obiteljske povijesti bolesti gotovo prešućena. Ali nagovarali su nas da razgovaramo s doktoricom, i nisu krivi što je nismo uspjeli ulovit.
Uglavnom, ja se ukomirala, ali srećom mm ostao hladan ko špricer. Trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da prestanem paničarit, da shvatim da strahovi za budućnost uvijek postoje, da na problemima radimo i da nam je zapravo sasvim dobro. Naprosto se osjećam zadovoljno tu gdje jesam okružena obitelji kakvu imam. 
S malcem se puno bavimo i napredak je vidljiv. Prije gotovo nije znao ispričati svoje doživljaje, a slikovnice je doslovno reproducirao. Od nedavno je počeo uz našu pomoć, poslije samoinicijativno i samostalno razumljivo pričati i prepričavati. 

Inače, upravo sam pročitala (ko da su za mene napisali   :Wink:  ) da posvojitelji kao skupina pripisuju veću važnost nego drugi utjecaju okoline na razvoj djeteta. Zato znaju biti zatečeni kad se pokaže da svojim trudom, ljubavi i općenitim utjecajem sređene obitelji ne mogu riješiti sve poteškoće koje se pojave u razvoju njihovog posvojenog djeteta.

----------


## Zdenka2

Ali zato možemo prihvatiti našu djecu takve kakvi jesu i pomoći im da dostignu svoj maksimum. 

 :Heart:  za velikog i malog muškog.

----------


## mareena

Tvoja ljutnja na Centar radi prešućivanja nekih informacija opravdana je, jer njihova je dužnost da kažu sve što znaju. Iako su vas upućivali na razgovor s liječnikom, trebali su vam natuknuti da neki problemi postoje (ili su postojali). Mogu pretpostaviti kako si se osjećala.
Da, strahovi za budućnost uvijek postoje, a mi ih se moramo riješiti i prihvatiti svoju djecu onakvu kakva jesu. To vrijedi za sve roditelje. 



> Naprosto se osjećam zadovoljno tu gdje jesam okružena obitelji kakvu imam.


Ovo mi je predivno   :Heart:  

 :Love:  svima vama, a posebno Malom muškom koji lijepo napreduje!

----------


## Ana i mamino zlato

Tako sam sretna zbog vas.   :Love:

----------


## pomikaki

i ja tek sad vidim da vas je četvoro, još se sjećam kad sam čitala o posvajanju prvoga...
blago vama...   :Kiss:

----------


## Vlvl

Sinoć je stariji sinak došao iz škole i prepričao što je napisao za zadaću iz hrvatskog. Priča prati dvje obitelji, jedna je naša, kao dobra iako smo malo zajedno (njegove riječi) , a druga je nekakva disfunkcionalna, dijete neposlušno, roditelji se svade, baka sa strane pokušava umirit svađu al ne uspjeva. Na Badnjak smo mi kod bake (moje mame, što nam je običaj) a ovi drugi se nastavljaju svadit, baka jede sama. Za Božić naši klinci nalaze pod borom dva mala paketića i vade iz njih male poklone i vesele im se (ajde da i to vidim  :Grin:  ), a ono drugo dijete, koje se dan dva trudilo bit bolje s mišlju na poklone dobiva veliki paket, ali pun stiropora i u dnu samo čestitka uz poruku da treba bit dobar cijele godine. (To oslikava pojam pravde našeg starijeg.) 
Uz komentar da bi puno djece plakalo kad bi naš veliki sinak bio Djed Božićnjak, i uz pomisao da dijete iz priče zapravo nije zločesto nego nemirno i pomalo zapušteno, ipak sam se skroz raznježila i baš mi je bilo drago.   :Love:   :Heart:

----------


## Arkana10

:Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Heart:

----------


## pahuljičica

:Heart:   :Saint:

----------


## mareena

Vlvl   :Love:  .

----------


## Vlvl

Božić je došao i prošao u atmosferi željnog iščekivanja, bor okićen uz trčanje i vikanje do iznemoglosti, pokloni se otvarali ovdje i ondje, uz oduševljenje dobivenim bilo je mjesta i za malo žaljenja zbog nedobivenog. Kod koga bi još mogli biti pokloni pod borom? Veliki upozorava malog da ne smije biti neskroman. Uz nesputanu radost malog, i uz trud da se pokaže kao odgovorna starija osoba, velikog je ove godine jedva dotakla uobičajena postblagdanska depresija. Mm i ja smo na godišnjem i uživamo. Dugo mi nije bilo ovako lijepo. 
S velikim veseljem primijetili smo da su naši sinovi postali "njih dvojica". I dalje su jasno vidljive razlike u dobi, znanju i interesima, ali oni su međusobno povezani na način na koji do sad nisu bili. Malom su puna usta velikog brata, o čemu god se govori pita i za njega. Veliki je konačno u potpunosti prigrlio ulogu starijeg brata, čak nas kao zagovornik malog upozorava na neke propuste. Obljeva me radost kad ih vidim zajedno. 

Neke rupe još uvijek popunjavamo. Pitam se koliko će malom prefrigancu trebati da nauči koji dan dolazi poslije petka ili kako se čita datum ako je broj na kalendaru dvadesetidva. _Drugi? Dvadeestitri? Ne znam. Ne mogu sad o tome misliti._ 
Mali je vedar, nasmijan i iskreno zadovoljan sobom i svijetom i kao takav protuteža svom starijem bratu. Ujedno je prava škola roditeljske strpljivosti. Za jedno tako drago i umiljato dijete pravo je čudo kako uspije postići da bude po njegovom, ili nam dignuti tlak, ili oboje. Kako je iskustvo pokazalo da što se mi više uzujavamo, to se on bolje zabavlja, a drugog učinka nema, sada aktivno radimo na smirenom i primjerenom reagiranju. Škola, kažem vam.

----------


## sorciere

kako volim čitati ovakve priče....   :Heart:   :Love:

----------


## Zdenka2

Pusa za malog i velikog.  :Kiss:

----------


## uporna

:Zaljubljen:

----------


## Lambi

:Heart:

----------


## Rebbeca

Velika   :Kiss:   dečkima, a i mami i tati!!

----------


## pomikaki

baš ste sjajni   :Kiss:

----------


## pahuljičica

velikom i malom   :Kiss:   :Kiss:  .
Vlvl jako te lijepo čitati   :Love:

----------


## Vlvl

Đak prvak upisan u školicu.  :D 
Školska liječnica je proučila lanjske papire, i nahvalila malog da je baš lijepo spreman za školu. Svom srećom je lani dobio odgodu, jer pred godinu dana nikako još nije bio spreman. Nadam se da će u školi zadržati opuštenost i prirodnost s kojom je odgovarao na postavljena pitanja. 

Sad smo 10 mjeseci zajedno. Ponekad osjećam kao da je dijete oduvijek tu, ali često se iznenadim nečim novim, pa pomislim: Kako sam mogla pred mjesec dana, pred tjedan dana, misliti da ga dobro poznajem?
Mali je dijete milo i dobro, ali uporno i tvrdoglavo, nasmijani zafrkant, bez imalo smisla za odabir pravog trenutka za šale i zafrkavanja. Pun je blistavih ideja koje ostvaruje bez obzira na žrtve, svoje i tuđe.   :Grin:  
Iako dobrodušan, mazan, umiljat i u odnosu na svog brata naizgled nezahtjevno dijete, mlađi sinak pred nas postavlja izazove s kojima se ponekad jedva nosimo. Posebno nam je teško bilo zimus, kad smo se svi skupa stalno iznova razboljevali, osim našeg velikog sportaša, i kad sam ja bila stvarno na rubu snaga od novih obaveza i tempa. 
Mali je još u tuzi zbog svojih gubitaka, zbunjen (iako sve manje) promjenom okoline i svijetom koji ga okružuje, nimalo taktičan, ponekad cmizdrav, bebast a istovremeno mudrijaš tipa "pile uči koku" - s njim zaista trebaju tone strpljenja. I da, on zaslužuje sve strpljenje ovog svijeta, i svu ljubav, ali ipak nam bude teško. 
Najvažnija osobina tog djeteta, koja me čini mirnom kad razmišljam o njegovoj budućnosti, je vedrina i zadovoljstvo s kojim se smješta u svijetu. Koliko je izazov za naše živce i strpljenje, toliko je divan primjer prirodne sreće koja dolazi od samog postojanja.

Naš stariji sin postojano razvija svoje dobre strane. Mrgodni pubertetlija koji mrmlja i prebrzo govori, kojeg smo uvijek doživljavali kao zahtjevno i vrlo posebno dijete, sad nam dođe čisto kao odmor, on je "naš" na jedan drugi način, bolje ga poznajemo, više smo proveli zajedno, i briga o njemu polako postaje olakšanje (osim kad su ocjene u pitanju). 
Toliko da je u trenutku iscrpljenog očaja nakon rješavanja neke epizode s mlađim mm raširio ruke i krenuo prema zblanutom starijem: "Dođi ti meni da te zagrlim. Pogledajte ga kako je velik, kako je pametan!"   :Laughing: 

Nedavno je mali izjavio da mu je kod udomiteljice bilo ljepše, iako nije znao navesti drugi razlog osim kasnijeg ustajanja. (Stvarno ga žalosno rano budimno.   :Sad:  ) Tamo je bilo više djece, jedna odrasla osoba uvijek kod kuće, životni ritam uredniji nego kod nas - toga smo svjesni, to nas je uvijek pomalo mučilo i sa starijim sinom. A sad je stariji otpuhnuo prema malom "To ti sad misliš. Vidjet ćeš, za tri-četiri godine ćeš drugačije mislit..."
Dijete naše drago.   :Love:

----------


## ina33

> Najvažnija osobina tog djeteta, koja me čini mirnom kad razmišljam o njegovoj budućnosti, je vedrina i zadovoljstvo s kojim se smješta u svijetu. Koliko je izazov za naše živce i strpljenje, toliko je divan primjer prirodne sreće koja dolazi od samog postojanja.


Kako si ga ovo lijepo opisala   :Love: . Sretno vam u vašem četvercu i neka su vam vode što mirnije, Vlvl   :Heart:  !

----------


## Anemone nemorosa

Lijepo je čitati o tvojoj obitelji, a tek način na koji pišeš, prekrasno!  :Heart:

----------


## Zdenka2

:Love:

----------


## mareena

Čestitke prvašiću!  :D 




> Nedavno je mali izjavio da mu je kod udomiteljice bilo ljepše, iako nije znao navesti drugi razlog osim kasnijeg ustajanja...
>  A sad je stariji otpuhnuo prema malom "To ti sad misliš. Vidjet ćeš, za tri-četiri godine ćeš drugačije mislit..."


Savršeno!   :Heart: 

Vlvl, obožavam tvoje postove.

----------


## polfezna

:Love:  
Divno je citati ovakve postove.

----------


## Arkana10

:Heart:

----------


## ivanas

Jesi li Vivl mozda razmisljala o knjizi o posvojenju jednog dana? Lijepo pišeš a o toj tematici na hrvatskom nema ništa. 
Samo to je jako osjetljiva tema, i nitko ne voli iznositi svoju intimu, ali mozda pod pseudonimom, i izmjenjenim nekim  osobnim detaljima?

Ili mozda jos koja od vas mama na forumu koje tako lijepo pišete i imate već veliko iskustvo, neki i s više posvojene djece?

----------


## čokolada

Vlvl   :Love:

----------


## sima

ivanas ima dobru ideju!knjiga bi bila super uz ovako lijepo pisanje mislim da bi bila jaaako citana!

----------


## Val

Vlvl, baš lijepi postovi, iako pomalo umorni  :Wink:  , vrlo pozitivni i zrače zadovoljstvom.  :Love:  

ovo o knjizi je super ideja!

----------


## Vlvl

Hja, i ta me ideja privlači, kao i pisanje na desetak drugih tema  :Wink:  ali za sad ne mislim da bi bilo pametno. Forum dopušta ispuštanje ponečeg i istovremeno je aktualniji od knjige.
Meni bi se svidjelo da netko okupi 10-20 posvojitelja, zamoli ih da opišu svoja iskustva podijeljeno po temama, tipa prvi susret, prelazni period, razgovori s djetetom o posvojenju, održavanje veze s prošlosti/biološkom obitelji, čega ste se bojali, a što se zapravo pokazalo kao problem itd... Takav miks iz više obitelji različitih iskustava bio bi vjerojatno korisniji nego jedna priča za sebe. Isto vrijedi i za priče posvojene djece.

----------


## leonessa

> Meni bi se svidjelo da netko okupi 10-20 posvojitelja, zamoli ih da opišu svoja iskustva podijeljeno po temama, tipa prvi susret, prelazni period, razgovori s djetetom o posvojenju, održavanje veze s prošlosti/biološkom obitelji, čega ste se bojali, a što se zapravo pokazalo kao problem itd... Takav miks iz više obitelji različitih iskustava bio bi vjerojatno korisniji nego jedna priča za sebe. Isto vrijedi i za priče posvojene djece.


Vlvl odlična ideja   :Heart:  !

----------


## smaragdna.ptica

Želim vam svaku sreću i uspešano roditeljstvo kao i sa prvim sinom   :Heart:

----------


## Vlvl

Da se malo i na ovoj temi javim s novostima. Iako nema pravih novosti, život ide.   :Smile:  

Mali je sad prvoškolac, i sasvim se uklopio među godinu dana mlađe suučenike. Škola mu je bolje legla nego vrtić, nema svakodnevnog cendranja, i to nam je pravi preporod. 
Još ima vidljivih zaostataka za vršnjacima, ali napredak je velik, u crtanju, izražavanju, općim znanjima. Sad zna jasno ispričati što treba, ako mu fali koja riječ precizno opiše da svima bude jasno ili na licu mjesta skuje novu - mamino dijete.   :Grin:  
Nema više onaj pogled djeteta izgubljenog u vremenu i prostoru. 
Tvrdoglav je i uporan, samouvjeren i neustrašiv, stalno na rubu opasnosti koju ne priznaje i ne prepoznaje. U jednom tjednu je zaradio čvorugu na čelu, masnicu pod okom, ogrebotinu na ruci, da ne nabrajam, a epizodu sa šibicama u sobi samo spominjem. Tako smo više zabrinuti za njegovu fizičku sigurnost nego školski uspjeh, što možda nije loše. 

Tek sam nedavno shvatila da je meni trebalo više od godine dana da mi postane stvarno drago da je baš ovo i baš takvo dijete sada naše. (Što nema veze s time koliko sam ga voljela i bila ponosna na njega od početka.) Očito mi je privikavanje na drugo, naizgled lakše i manje strsno posvojenje, palo teže i trajalo dulje nego sam mislila. 

A veliki, što da kažem. Briga o izgledu, svirka, sve više samostalnosti. Računa već kad će moći na vozački. 
Ljuti se na malog brata, i na nas da smo popustljivi, a onda spočitava da stalno nešto zabranjujemo malom. Malog smo neki dan zatekli u suzama jer mu je veliki rekao da će nadrapati kad se mi vratimo, zbog laži. Nikakva naša reakcija ne može tako ubedirati dijete kao prijetnja starijeg brata.

Međusobno su jako različiti, gotovo suprotni, ali oba se osobinama jako uklapaju u našu obitelj. Da su tu rođeni znalo bi se koji je na kojeg djeda.   :Grin:  To mi nije važno, nego zgodno-smiješno, osim toga olakšava prepoznavanje motiva i izlaženje na kraj u nekim situacijama. I pomaže nam da prihvatimo ono što ne možemo promijeniti.   :Love:

----------


## leonessa

Vlvl   :Love:   :Heart:  !

----------


## pomikaki

Baš mi je drago čuti novosti od vas   :Love:

----------


## ivanas

Baš lijepo da si se javila s novostima.  :Love:  

U zadnje vrijeme sam čula za nekoliko posvajanja veće djece, tvoja priča i iskustva će im sigurno zlata vrijediti.

----------


## a mama

kako krasno!! :D

----------


## Vlvl

Ah, to sporo privikavanje, ili bolje prihvaćanje. 
Mlađi sin nakon nevinog uvoda (Mama, a vi ste htjeli dijete? A ja sam  sad već dosta dugo kod vas?) izjavi da bi htio da je kod članova  biološke obitelji. I doda: mogli bismo se preseliti kod njih, pa kad oni  umru odseliti. 
Neugodno iznenađenje za taj čas, taman sam mislila kako nam lijepo ide. I  sjetim se kako je stariji sin ispoljavao svoje osjećaje prema  posvojenju, biološkoj obitelji, cijeloj situaciji na jedan skroz drugi  način, i nikad takvim riječima - ali ne može se poreći da su i njega te  stvari mučile, ne samo dvije godine nakon posvojenja, nego i dulje. 
Ne veseli me, ali ne uzrujavam se. Vidim da je to jedna od stvari koja  dolazi u paketu s posvojenjem većeg djeteta, djeteta koje je sa  članovima svoje prve obitelji provelo godine, i prestalo ih viđati  kratko prije posvojenja (ili, kao stariji, uopće nije). Sjećaju se, vole ih, teško im  je bez njih. Uspoređuju sadašnju situaciju i obitelj s nekadašnjom, i bilo bi naivno očekivati da su rezultati usporedbe uvijek na našoj strani.
Nama je teško čekati da svojoj djeci postanemo u srcu prava obitelj i da  su u našem domu oni doma - ali to ide u rok službe.
(Još dodajem da sva sreća da ga veliki brat nije čuo, jer bi ga tu učvrstilo u uvjerenju da je mali blesav i nezahvalan.  :Rolling Eyes:  )

----------


## eva71

Prava obitelj je ona u kojoj se svatko osjeca dovoljno sigurno ispoljiti svoje osjecaje i misli. Posvojena djeca imaju potrebu nekako spojiti svoje dvije (ili vise) price i svakom od roditelja naci mjesto. Tvom sinu se mogucnost da svi zajedno zivite cinila kao jedna moguca solucija problema (barem teoretski). Da o tome tako otvoreno govori mislim da je samo izraz povjerenja i osjecaja sigurnosti u vasoj obitelji.

----------


## eva71

I da, imas pravo da se ne uzrujavas!

----------


## Zdenka2

Mislim da o biološkoj obitelji razmišljaju i ona djeca koja ih nikada nisu vidjela. Ona imaju dva para roditelja i dvije obitelji i neminovno je da čitav svoj život o tome razmišljaju i nastoje ugraditi te činjenice u svoj osobni identitet. Kod M. (isto kao i kod moje B.) ta razmišljanja još uvijek imaju u sebi dozu dječje naivnosti, možda i fantazije, ali sve je to na putu razumijevanja i prihvaćanja vlastitog života i sebe samog. Slažem se s Evom da je dobar znak da M. o tome slobodno govori pred roditeljima i bratom - to je znak otvorenosti u obitelji i prihvaćanja djeteta onakvog kakvo je, s njegovom prošlošću koja uključuje i prvu obitelj. Bilo bi loše da dijete mora ta razmišljanja držati za sebe, kao što se to često događa kod posvojitelja koji se prave da su jedini roditelji.

----------

